
Reverse Polish Notation and Its Mildly Confusing Elegance - szczys
https://hackaday.com/2017/10/24/reverse-polish-notation-and-its-mildly-confusing-elegance/
======
szczys
When memory was precious, the humans ordered math functions to make the most
efficient use of the stack. Sounds like science fiction but it was actually
just the early days of personal calculators.

